# Word for the day  aver



## Josiah (May 7, 2015)

aver
[uh-vur] 

verb (used with object), averred, averring.

1. to assert or affirm with confidence; declare in a positive or peremptory manner.

2. Law. to allege as a fact.

…he didn't dare admit that, as a matter of fact, he'd slept atrociously; he averred that he'd slept extremely well, thank you, Caroline, extremely well, extremely well.


----------



## Glinda (May 7, 2015)

Yes, having worked in law, I remember this word being used.  I will now use it in a sentence:  Lawyers often aver things that aren't true.


----------



## Falcon (May 7, 2015)

Is 'avow' related?  Does it mean the same?


----------



## NancyNGA (May 7, 2015)

I learned this one as a kid, from crossword puzzles.  But never use it otherwise.


----------



## Josiah (May 7, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Is 'avow' related?  Does it mean the same?



The two definitions are certainly very similar. I'm much more acquainted with avow which I thought would in some way be related to the verb to vow, but that doesn't seem to be the case. The connotation I associate with avow is that the avower really believes what he's saying. Whereas in the example I gave of aver the speaker is politely lying.

Here is a much better discussion of the two words....thanks to google

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ZGFPOlzCWpvWqlY-A&sig2=bfjlE1LrTvWZ_q7szqOW6Q


----------

